# gunshow purchase



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

Just wondering what the steps are when purchasing a gun from a gun show or private seller in ny. I live in westchester cty. and when I first applied for my permit I had to provide them with a receipt or bill of sale of gun I was planning on buying. Upon receiving my permit the county gave me a receipt with a stamped seal on it to give to whoever I was buying gun from and they were to give me the gun. How would this work at a gun show or with a private seller. 
Any info would be appreciated, John.


----------



## Blanco720 (Dec 22, 2008)

I too am wondering. Although from the other thread most people tend to purchase from local shops as opposed to gun shows.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Most likely it will be like FLA did and any pistol bought a a gun show was transferred to a local store to do the paper work.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here in NY, if you buy a handgun before you get your permit, the seller will hold the gun for you until your permit clears. After you pay for the gun, you'll get a recepit to submit with your application. When you get the permit, it will come with a slip signed by your issuing judge that you have to give to the seller before they're supposed to release the gun. This will work the same either through a shop or a gun show vendor. Even if you have a permit, the vendor would still have to hold the gun until you have your permit amended.


----------



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Kev. Seems like that could turn out to be royal pain depending on where the guy you buy your gun from lives.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

If the seller is out of state, you'll have to have it shipped to a FFL. That will cost some extra $$$, but they will take care of the transfer and hold the gun until your permit clears.

If you buy at a show, you might have to take a long drive to pick up the gun depending where the seller is based and what kind of arrangement you can make with them.


----------



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

4 weeks out on permit amendments. The wait is going to kill me.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

In Niagara County (WNY), if I purchase a gun either from a gun store or private individual I get all the information from the gun, also I need the sellers information. If it's a private sale I need the sellers permit number as well. I then take all the information to my county permit office to get the ammendment on my permit (which takes us all of 5 minutes). I then get a "purchase coupon" that lists the gun information, my permit information, etc. I give the coupon to the seller who gives me the gun, then he takes the coupon to his permit office and gets the gun removed from his permit. If the seller is a gun store then they record the information and keep the coupon to relieve the gun from their inventory. It's not really a big deal here because our county permit people are really good and they are happy to help us because as one of the clerks said to me one day "you're the reason we have a job!".
Anyway, that's how it works here.

MO:smt1099


----------

